# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  CV xin việc của timviec365.vn có giới hạn số lượng tải không?

## thanhcuc

Có giới hạn số lượng mẫu CV của Timviec365.vn tải về máy không nhỉ các bạn? Ai biết không mách mình nữa! Mình thấy nhiều nơi họ cấm không cho tải quá nhiều, Mình làm bên tuyển dụng nên lại thực sự rất cần. 
đơn xin việc và cv khác nhau như thế nào.jpg

----------

